# Copper Guttering



## spraytip (Jun 28, 2012)

The next cleaning job has copper guttering on it. What should I use to clean mold and mildew from facia and trim so as not to get a chemical reaction to copper that could possibly turn into a nightmare job...oh the joy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I usually do those with a small scrub brush, bleach and water mix then carefully at low pressure rinse the facia off. I first soak the heck out of the gutter with straight water, again low pressure.


----------

